# need recipe conversion



## samirish (Jul 12, 2013)

I would really love to make a "5 Thieves" essential oil soap.  The recipe for the 5 Thieves oil is 

40 drops clove eo
35 drops lemon eo
20 drops cinnamon eo
15 drops eucaluptus eo
10 drops rosemary eo

Could someone pls help me figure out how many drops or how much of each I would need to make an ounce?

Thanks so much
Stacey


----------



## busy bee beauty (Jul 12, 2013)

Approximately 4 1/2 times for each.
20 drops = 1g
28g = 1 oz
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ianto (Jul 12, 2013)

Just convert the formula to a % and calculate how many grams you need:

9.45 grams - 33.33 % - 40 drops clove eo 
8.27 grams - 29.17% - 35 drops lemon eo
4.73 grams - 16.67% - 20 drops cinnamon eo
3.54 grams - 12.50% - 15 drops eucaluptus eo
2.36 grams - 8.33% - 10 drops rosemary eo


----------



## samirish (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you so much guys!  You all are the best.


----------



## Darthmotto (Jul 25, 2013)

I have also been wanting to make soap out of Thieve's oil.  Any idea on how much Thieve's essential oil blend I would need per pound of oils/soap?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 25, 2013)

The maximum I use for most EOs or EO blends is 3% by weight based on the total oils in the recipe. Or about 0.5 oz (wt) EO per 1 pound of oils. Does this help?


----------



## Darthmotto (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cinnamon should not be used at over 0.5% of the weight of oils and clove is a skin irritant too.
With this combination, I would not go over 1.5% for all the EO's together.


----------



## swaytreesoaps (Aug 3, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Cinnamon should not be used at over 0.5% of the weight of oils and clove is a skin irritant too.
> With this combination, I would not go over 1.5% for all the EO's together.



This is great to know, thank you.  I have just started experimenting with scents, so any info that helps calculate how much I should be using is great!


----------

